# Termómetro ambiental



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2007)

No se mucho de electronica y tengo que entregar un proyecto en el que utilizando un sensor de temperatura LM35 y un ICL7107, muestre la temperatira a la que estamos en un display de 7 segmentos.  Ya se como conectar el display al integrador, pero ahora no se que hacer con las patitas que me sobran :$:$ y cómo conectar el sensor   

Ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar... Se los agradecería mucho!


Dalia


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Fijate en este post sobre voltimetro digital (ICL7101)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/construccion-voltimetro-digital-2699/


----------



## roymaster (Mar 9, 2009)

*Descarga la hoja de datos del 7107, ahi vienen como conectar los displays, al igual que el LM35 y el LM311.*


----------

